# InCast Productions - Mr.Sockets (2011)



## Crystyle (Aug 11, 2011)

This is on a T2i, I bought it not too long ago but tell me what you guys think, i only shot this in 4hrs so i know its not the best but i hope you guys enjoy it! Comment on the youtube page if you can thanks! You guys are awesome :lmao:

InCast Productions - Mr.Sockets (2011) - YouTube


----------

